# Security Defense Expo 2009 Italy



## armyreco (Mar 27, 2009)

Hello,

Security Expo 2009 Show daily News The European and Mediterranean Exposition for Public Security and Defence, 26 - 29 March 2009,Lecce,Italy.







News and photographs report to http://www.armyrecognition.com

Greetings.

Team Army Recognition


----------

